# Below 0 Nitrite?.....



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

So i did a a water check with my master kit,my ph was at or just a little below 7.6,my ammonia is at 0,my nitrate is in between 0 ppm and 5 ppm,but my nitrites were below 0 ppm,i am wondering how come and why??Is this harmful?? Thanks.It was after a water change.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I don't know what test kit you are using, but it isn't possible to have a negative amount of nitrite... 0 ppm means there is no nitrite -- can't go any lower than that.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I don't know what test kit you are using, but it isn't possible to have a negative amount of nitrite... 0 ppm means there is no nitrite -- can't go any lower than that.


It ia a API Freshwater Master Test Kit,the color for 0 nitrite is an Aqua blue,my test result was a light blue.I will check it again today.
[/quote]

Maybe i am getting color blind with old age???


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Aslong as its blue and not violet or purple ect your fine, you cant have a negative value for nitrite.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

e46markus said:


> Aslong as its blue and not violet or purple ect your fine, you cant have a negative value for nitrite.


Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

seems like you're doing fine dude.

didnt you say there was a red belly you had that wasnt doing well though? a smaller one?

is he dead?


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Sometime i find it really tricky to match the colors on those tests as well. As the others said, you cant have less then nothing so your fine


----------

